# The race is on



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has improved quite a bit the last couple of days. His limp is better & he's now running a bit. Not like he used to yet, but he's giving it all he's got. He's got his happyface on again & so do I. I trimmed his hair really short so his little shaved leg would blend in better.

Lets race Hannah!









I'm gonna win,I know I will.









So she beat me, it's still a great day. I'll win next time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you go littleman:chili: oh Sue those pictures warm my heart, you can just see how happy Boo is.:wub: Hannah you better watch out brother is getting better everyday


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What geat news! Keep improving Boo! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Absolutely adorable!!!!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw sweet Boo...but it was a close finish! I'm betting you'll win soon!

Sue, it just makes my heart melt to see him running and that happy face. I can only imagine how it makes your heart sing.:grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's great to see Boo running and happy:aktion033:
You go little man :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It's great to see him playing and having fun again. Cute pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- it's soooooooooooooooooooo good to see Boo up and about. I bet Hannah is enjoying having her brother "out of jail" too. Boo -- still praying that you keep improving.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yea! So happy that Boo is back to running around outside.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hannah, you better watch out. Your brother Boo is going to be beating you in no time at all!

Sue, it's soooooo good to see Boo up and running again. You must be thrilled!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Sue you got me with those pictures. It brought tears to my eyes to see Boo having such a good time and playing with his sister. Just love it!:wub: Keep it up Boo, Baby!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so great to see little Boo 'on the loose'!!:aktion033::aktion033: he looks so happy !!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! Boo looks so happy! I know you are just thrilled that he is able to run around and play and have fun again. I'm sure Hannah is thrilled as well.

By the way - your flowers are so pretty!!!

Linda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Sue you made my heart so full of happiness to see those pictures. I had tears of joy in my eyes looking at them. Boo looks so incredibly happy. You keep it up little buddy, you'll beat Hannah pretty darn soon. Hugs to both of them and to you, happy Mommy.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Boo - you go little man! You tell your sissy you're getting better everyday and your gonna catch her soon. 

He looks so happy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you go littleman:chili: oh Sue those pictures warm my heart, you can just see how happy Boo is.:wub: Hannah you better watch out brother is getting better everyday


 



Miss_Annie said:


> What geat news! Keep improving Boo! :wub:





k/c mom said:


> Absolutely adorable!!!!!! :heart: :heart:





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw sweet Boo...but it was a close finish! I'm betting you'll win soon!
> 
> Sue, it just makes my heart melt to see him running and that happy face. I can only imagine how it makes your heart sing.:grouphug:





Scoobydoo said:


> It's great to see Boo running and happy:aktion033:
> You go little man :wub:





coco said:


> It's great to see him playing and having fun again. Cute pictures!


Thanks, it was great to see him running with his ears & tail flying in the wind. It's been a long time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- it's soooooooooooooooooooo good to see Boo up and about. I bet Hannah is enjoying having her brother "out of jail" too. Boo -- still praying that you keep improving.





sassy's mommy said:


> Yea! So happy that Boo is back to running around outside.





MaryH said:


> Hannah, you better watch out. Your brother Boo is going to be beating you in no time at all!
> 
> Sue, it's soooooo good to see Boo up and running again. You must be thrilled!!





Snowbody said:


> :smcry: Sue you got me with those pictures. It brought tears to my eyes to see Boo having such a good time and playing with his sister. Just love it!:wub: Keep it up Boo, Baby!!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh so great to see little Boo 'on the loose'!!:aktion033::aktion033: he looks so happy !!!


Thanks everyone. Yes Lynn, Hannahs been very happy that Boo is finally out of jail. She wasn't herself without her brother to follow around. Yes, Mary,I'm thrilled, it was a real treat to see him running again. 
Susan, bless your lovin heart, happy tears for Boo, I had a few too.:blush:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

sophie said:


> Oh, my gosh! Boo looks so happy! I know you are just thrilled that he is able to run around and play and have fun again. I'm sure Hannah is thrilled as well.
> 
> By the way - your flowers are so pretty!!!
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda, yep we're all thrilled. Hoping he just keeps getting better & better. And thanks for the compliment on my flowers. They're lucky to be still alive, I haven't tended them well this yr. 



Dixie's Mama said:


> Oh Sue you made my heart so full of happiness to see those pictures. I had tears of joy in my eyes looking at them. Boo looks so incredibly happy. You keep it up little buddy, you'll beat Hannah pretty darn soon. Hugs to both of them and to you, happy Mommy.:chili::chili::chili:


Thanks Elaine, what a kind heart you have. I knew you'd be extra happy for Boo. 



wooflife said:


> Boo - you go little man! You tell your sissy you're getting better everyday and your gonna catch her soon.
> 
> He looks so happy!


Thanks, he'll be catching up with Hannahs little short legs any day now.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures put a big smile on my face and a tear in my eye. What a beautiful boy Boo is and I'm thrilled to see him running and happy. I love that last picture of him laying there looking like he's just happy to be there. Things are looking up!! :wub:
Sue, keep posting these happy pictures and tell Hannah she'd better stay in shape because Boo just might beat her next time.
Hugs all around!! :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Awe they both look so happy! Glad boo is feel in better


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So good to hear that Boo is improving! :chili: I hope he knows how much we're all rootin' for him. 

It looks like it was neck-to-neck. Boo will win next time, I'm sure! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so glad Boo is well, running around looking so happy!!! Love seeing Hannah and Boo pics!! They're a couple of sweeties!! :wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Those pictures put a big smile on my face and a tear in my eye. What a beautiful boy Boo is and I'm thrilled to see him running and happy. I love that last picture of him laying there looking like he's just happy to be there. Things are looking up!! :wub:
> Sue, keep posting these happy pictures and tell Hannah she'd better stay in shape because Boo just might beat her next time.
> Hugs all around!! :grouphug:


Thanks so much Jane. I hope all of my pictures will be happy pictures now, no more cones, sad faces & bars. Just happy smiling fluff faces.



dr.jaimie said:


> Awe they both look so happy! Glad boo is feel in better


Thanks Jaimie



lovesophie said:


> So good to hear that Boo is improving! :chili: I hope he knows how much we're all rootin' for him.
> 
> It looks like it was neck-to-neck. Boo will win next time, I'm sure! :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much Sarah. 



princessre said:


> I'm so glad Boo is well, running around looking so happy!!! Love seeing Hannah and Boo pics!! They're a couple of sweeties!! :wub::wub:


Thanks Sophia


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so glad to see boo running around ! pics r great!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> so glad to see boo running around ! pics r great!


Thanks Liza


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

they are so cute!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Smarty Boo!!!!! When I first laid my eyes on these pictures, I MELTED seeing you in action :chili::chili::chili: It is so heart warming to see him after knowing what he has been through ... 

so nice to see him and know that he is happier now:wub: i keep on praying that it continues to the better and better :wub: I love you smarty Boo you little HERO SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH:wub: 

awwh and look at that Hannah girl :wub::wub::wub::wub: having a run too ^_^ I guess that she also enjoys being in the garden.

hugs
Kat



momtoboo said:


> So she beat me, it's still a great day. I'll win next time.


Snowy: "hey buddy, I wanna *see* you in your next race, ok?" tail wags


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

PS. um Sue, if you ever tried the video mode in the the D90 *after* you read the instructions, let me know please 

hugs
Kat


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm glad boo is feeling so much better! It won't be long and he'll be giving Hannah a run for her money!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, these pictures just made my day! I am SO happy Boo is doing better! :chili: He and Hannah are both so sweet! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh it's good to see Boo free and having fun, he must have loved that romp in the garden.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mfa said:


> they are so cute!!:wub::wub:


Thanks Florence



TheMalts&Me said:


> Smarty Boo!!!!! When I first laid my eyes on these pictures, I MELTED seeing you in action :chili::chili::chili: It is so heart warming to see him after knowing what he has been through ...
> 
> so nice to see him and know that he is happier now:wub: i keep on praying that it continues to the better and better :wub: I love you smarty Boo you little HERO SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH:wub:
> 
> ...





TheMalts&Me said:


> PS. um Sue, if you ever tried the video mode in the the D90 *after* you read the instructions, let me know please
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat, tell Snowy that Hero Boo is practicing & will be winning races soon.

I'll be sure to let you know about the video mode. Funny,I chose the D90 because it had a video mode & I haven't even learned to use it.:blush: 



angel's mom said:


> I'm glad boo is feeling so much better! It won't be long and he'll be giving Hannah a run for her money!


Thanks Lynne. 



susie and sadie said:


> Sue, these pictures just made my day! I am SO happy Boo is doing better! :chili: He and Hannah are both so sweet! :wub::wub:


Thanks Allison,we're all happy that he's finally improving too.



Maglily said:


> oh it's good to see Boo free and having fun, he must have loved that romp in the garden.


Thanks Brenda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: Boo looks great :aktion033: I'm soooo happy to see him run and playing with Hannah. we love you Boo Boo :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

sparkey said:


> :chili: Boo looks great :aktion033: I'm soooo happy to see him run and playing with Hannah. we love you Boo Boo :heart:


Thanks Fay,it's really great to see you & Sparkey posting again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Boo's Back!! Don't worry Boo, one of these days you'll win...fair and square. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You go Boo Man! Sue they look so happy and healthy. Your fur kids are the best!:chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just shows you that you can't keep a good man down! Go, Boo, go!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:Boo:chili: you go littleman:wub: I'm so glad he's doing well Sue


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that is wonderful........I know it pleases you to see him happy!!! He looks great with his haircut~~~:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He is getting there Sue. You will see in 6 months it's like nothing happened.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww Boo, you look great!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww Sue it's so nice to see Boo running around again!! :wub:

Watch out Hannah your big brother will win soon.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Boo's Back!! Don't worry Boo, one of these days you'll win...fair and square. :thumbsup:


Well, they came running down the hallway this morning & they were dead even. Won't be long now. Great siggie Pat, amazing every head is looking straight at the camera.



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> You go Boo Man! Sue they look so happy and healthy. Your fur kids are the best!:chili:


Thanks Dee, happy & healthy fluffs are a blessing.



Cosy said:


> Just shows you that you can't keep a good man down! Go, Boo, go!


That's right, he just keeps going & going.lol



Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:Boo:chili: you go littleman:wub: I'm so glad he's doing well Sue


Thanks Paula



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh that is wonderful........I know it pleases you to see him happy!!! He looks great with his haircut~~~:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Diane



MalteseJane said:


> He is getting there Sue. You will see in 6 months it's like nothing happened.


6 more months? OMG, that will be almost a yr. since his accident. That would make for a good Xmas,if he's back to his old self.



Alvar's Mom said:


> awww Boo, you look great!


Thank you.



ddsumm said:


> Aww Sue it's so nice to see Boo running around again!! :wub:
> 
> Watch out Hannah your big brother will win soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dede, nice to see you posting again.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how did I miss this???? I just love your babies and so glad Boo is showing improvement. Adorable!!!!


----------

